# Download - Serverlast reduzieren - Sammeldownload



## ZodiacXP (24. Februar 2009)

Folgende Situation:

mehrere Dateien (PDF, JPG, DOC, XLS, ...)
dementsprechend <1MB

Mit diesen Möglichkeiten:

Jede Datei einzeln anklicken und direkt runterladen
Haken machen und ein Sammeldownload starten

System des Sammeldownloads:

Auswahl auswerten / Dateien sammeln
Packen (Zip)
Zip Versenden

Welche der beiden Möglichkeiten ist, ohne Betrachtung der Usability, besser für den Server?

_Meine Meinung: Direkter Download macht mehr Traffic und hat mehr Requests brauch aber nicht gepackt werden. Packen belastet bedeutet aber nur ein Request und weniger Traffic._

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## port29 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit bereits mit einem ähnlichen Problem beschäftigt. Herausgekommen ist, dass ein Packen der Files in ein Archiv eigentlich nur Serverlast bedeutet. 

Ich habe mich deshalb für ein lightweight http Server entschieden, der handelt dann alle Downloads.


----------

